# Annapolis MD - White Dove



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

ID # 26677

There are two doves available for adoption at Anne Arundel County SPCA (not sure if they are found or not)
The ID # are listed above.

If interested, contact the shelter in Annapolis, MD.

SPCA of Anne Arundel County
1815 Bay Ridge Avenue
Annapolis, MD 21403

(410) 268-4388 Main number


----------

